# Cunard stack color



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I'm trying to find a good color for the smoke stacks on the SS Servia. It is a model that is in need of restoration and I'm not quite sure what color to paint the stacks.
Any ideas?


----------



## eamonmullan (May 30, 2009)

*Cunard Red*

Check out the following.

http://www.encyclopedia-titanica.org/discus/messages/6937/77883.html


----------



## Scousegit (Aug 18, 2005)

Cunard red is basically the same as "red lead". Though for a model it needs to be toned down a little depending on the scale, remember also that when you apply matt varnish that will darken the colour a little as well.

Scouse.


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

Jerome, this was posted a couple of years ago,
Hope it’s of use

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=9894
Phill (Thumb)


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Phill, Thanks for the link. after reading through I decided to PM Stephen Card about the color.


----------

